# Boat lights



## AllFowledUp (Jan 3, 2002)

What is the law regarding boat lights on duck boats? I have a fourteen foot boat with fog lights at the bow and an impliment light at the rear. I have a 13.5 foot run about that I want to convert to a duck boat this spring/summer and I need to know what the lights should be or if I can get away without the red/green bow lights and 360 degree stern light.

By the way, duck hunting in Ionia county is terrible this year.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The laws are same for duck boats as they are for any other type of similarly sized vessel. You have to have a 360 degree anchor light and red and green navigation lights. People have to be able to see you, and ascertain which direction you are heading.

http://boat-ed.com/mi/handbook/night.htm


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

AllFowledUp said:


> What is the law regarding boat lights on duck boats? I have a fourteen foot boat with fog lights at the bow and an impliment light at the rear. I have a 13.5 foot run about that I want to convert to a duck boat this spring/summer and I need to know what the lights should be or if I can get away without the red/green bow lights and 360 degree stern light.
> 
> By the way, duck hunting in Ionia county is terrible this year.


buy a can of green and red spraypaint and paint half one of your foglights green and other half red.....did it to my spotlight on mine and had CO ok it.....works good =)


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My understanding of the law is that the side lights have to be visible from 0 to 112.5 degrees off the bow. I don't see how painting foglights could accomplish this. Boehr?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Esox is correct. Just because one CO didn't do anything doesn't mean you might not get a ticket from another. No different from not getting ticketed by one cop for speeding 10 over and getting a ticket from another cop for doing the same speed at the same location, just a different day. Following what the law requires is the only way to ensure not having a problem.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

yes i'm familiar with the requirements, but my lense on my lights had a serious bow/arc in the lense which probably came close to the required. And the CO didn't just NOT write a ticket...i asked him specifically to verify its legal and vouch for it if i ran into a problem. bleh.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

(a) A power-driven vessel underway shall exhibit (picture):

a masthead light forward; 
a second masthead light abaft of and higher than the forward one; except that a vessel of less than 50 meters in length shall not be obliged to exhibit such a light but may do so; 
sidelights: and 
a sternlight. 
(b) An air-cushion vessel when operating in nondisplacement mode shall, in addition to the lights prescribed in paragraph (a) of this Rule, exhibit an all-round flashing yellow light, where it can best be seen. [Inld] 

(c) A WIG craft only when taking off, landing and in flight near the surface shall, in addition to the lights prescribed in paragraph (a) of this Rule, exhibit a high intensity all-round flashing red light. [Intl]

(c/d) 

A power-driven vessel of less than 12 meters in length may in lieu of the lights prescribed in paragraph (a) of this Rule exhibit an all-round white light and sidelights. 
a power-driven vessel of less than 7 meters in length whose maximum speed does not exceed 7 knots may in lieu of the lights prescribed in paragraph (a) of this Rule exhibit an all-round white light and shall, if practicable, also exhibit sidelights. [Intl] 
the masthead light or all-round white light on a power-driven vessel of less than 12 meters in length may be displaced from the fore and aft centerline of the vessel if centerline fitting is not practicable, provided the sidelights are combined in one lantern which shall be carried on the fore and aft centerline of the vessel or located as nearly as practicable in the same fore and aft line as the masthead light or the all-round white light. [Intl] 
(d) A power-driven vessel when operating on the Great Lakes may carry an all-round white light in lieu of the second masthead light and sternlight prescribed in paragraph (a) of this Rule. The light shall be carried in the position of the second masthead light and be visible at the same minimum range. [Inld

Rule 25 (in case your paddeling your duck boat 
A sailing vessel of less than 7 meters in length shall, if practicable, exhibit the lights prescribed in paragraph (a) or (b) of this Rule, but if she does not, she shall have ready at hand an electric torch or lighted lantern showing a white light which shall be exhibited in sufficient time to prevent collision. 
*A vessel under oars * may exhibit the lights prescribed in this rule for sailing vessels, but if she does not, she shall have ready at hand an electric torch or lighted lantern showing a white light which shall be exhibited in sufficient time to prevent collision. 


ferg....
USCG(ret)


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yes i'm familiar with the requirements, but my lense on my lights had a serious bow/arc in the lense which probably came close to the required. And the CO didn't just NOT write a ticket...i asked him specifically to verify its legal and vouch for it if i ran into a problem. bleh.


In your situation, it might be very well be that yours follows the requirements of the law but that doesn't mean everybody can just spray paint their lights and be in compliance. If the person you advise gets a ticket are you going to pay the ticket for them? Of course not, so it's best to advise people to what the law states, not to just use spray paint. 

Federal Law is only applies on federal waters and even then one MUST also obey state law. So it really doesn't matter since a person must follow state law, in which if they are, they will be in compliance with federal law too.


----------

